
New kindle audio feature causes a stir: the right to read a book out loud - gaika
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123419309890963869.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476584>

Comments perhaps better directed there.

~~~
brandnewlow
Noted. Thanks

